# John Deere 260B projects



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@ChiTX2015 and I worked out a deal for some 260B's that were at a dealer in Colorado. They showed up this Saturday morning. Originally we were just going to get one each, but the dealership wanted them gone and thre the third in at what sounded like an awesome price.

Well they show up and none of them run, varnish in the gas tanks, one needs a recoil and the handles are a bit bent up...hopefully some bending and hammering can straighten back out. The reels look pretty good but they each could use a bedknife.

Saturday afternoon I was able to get one running after soaking the carb in sea foam and cleaning it out with some carb cleaner. Also was able to clean out the fuel tank and put new gas in. New carbs are on the way, which is needed since I currently have a small leak either because I did not get the fuel line on well enough or just leaking out of the carb. Im leaning on the fuel line. As of now, the one unit runs, drives and the reel engages so we are off to a good start.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Any grass catchers? I need one!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Any grass catchers? I need one!


LOL...no...I'm keeping my eye out for them too.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Did you get these from Potestio Brothers in Colorado Springs?

I bought one from them a little over a year ago and remember they had a few more to get rid of. I rebuilt mine and feel it was a decent machine for the price. I think I paid $500 + Shipping. Then another $500 or so into the rebuild.



After Reel / Bearings/ Bedknife / Roller:


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

crussell said:


> Did you get these from Potestio Brothers in Colorado Springs?
> 
> I bought one from them a little over a year ago and remember they had a few more to get rid of. I rebuilt mine and feel it was a decent machine for the price. I think I paid $500 + Shipping. Then another $500 or so into the rebuild.
> 
> ...


That's about how much I'm into mine now. How do you like using yours? I'll pick mine up from the shop this week. Had issues with the drive lever not kicking back when you release the bailout handle so it would keep rolling. They had to order a new brake band.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

crussell said:


> Did you get these from Potestio Brothers in Colorado Springs?
> 
> I bought one from them a little over a year ago and remember they had a few more to get rid of. I rebuilt mine and feel it was a decent machine for the price. I think I paid $500 + Shipping. Then another $500 or so into the rebuild.


@crussell that is exactly where we picked them up from. The one I worked on Saturday was able to run around the yard and have the reel engaged...too wet to pop the wheels off and give it a real go, and I have not checked the height. It would surge when I engaged and disengaged the reel, so I am really hoping the carbs and a full over grease job fix that issue.

I have a 180C and a 220B already so I am comfortable with these machines, but doing a reel and bearings might make me nervous...do you need press for the bearings if it comes to that? I need to start re-reading the John Deere thread.

I remember reading your journal when you got yours...I will need to check that out again as well. I am looking forward to the project, I will say though, the sooner I can get the one out of my garage and to @ChiTX2015 the wife will be happier!


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

crussell said:


> Did you get these from Potestio Brothers in Colorado Springs?
> 
> I bought one from them a little over a year ago and remember they had a few more to get rid of. I rebuilt mine and feel it was a decent machine for the price. I think I paid $500 + Shipping. Then another $500 or so into the rebuild.
> 
> ...


That roller looks so cool I want one lol but I know they're not cheap


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bmossin said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get these from Potestio Brothers in Colorado Springs?
> ...


@Bmossin Looking forward to it man. It's almost that time of the year to start mowing.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got the new carb put on...no more surging issues. Fired up first pull. Ordered a bed knife and screws...will try and see if we can get by with a bed knife and backlap.

Took this video while cutting...it sounds like the metallic rattling noise is coming from the gearbox area. I will drain that and flush and hope helps. Hapoefully I find something loose when I remove the cover by the belts and can tighten up and be golden...I'm sure there are some more grease fittings that I need to hit. I downloaded the manual and need to pinpoint some pages to print.

[media]


----------



## Bermuda Butcher (Jul 10, 2019)

crussell said:


> > Had issues with the drive lever not kicking back when you release the bailout handle so it would keep rolling. They had to order a new brake band.
> 
> 
> I've just bought a 180B from a local a couple of days ago. It has this same issue when I release the handle. The travel lever does not return so I have to grab it and pull it back. I've looked at the brake band and its not even close to making contact when engaged. So the new brake band fixed the lever return issue?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@Bermuda Butcher I had to replace the bolt that the bail handle is attached with. It was all bent and not making the correct contact to release it. Below is from the Deere thread. IT was bolt number eight on the diagram...part number MT1608.

On another one of the units, I was able to delicately POUND the original bolt back into a straight shape where it would work.



TonyC said:


> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> > One of the 260B's I am working on, the clutch drive level will not stay engaged while driving so it slowly works its way back to neutral. Is the lower cable the best place to start trying to correct? Anyone ever have a similar issue?
> ...


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Bermuda Butcher said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > > Had issues with the drive lever not kicking back when you release the bailout handle so it would keep rolling. They had to order a new brake band.
> ...


The brake band is just to hold the pulley once the belts have slack and are not engaged. The drive lever should return to Neutral from pressure on the springs down at the idler pulley and the spring #13 in the handle area. In the handle area, you should be able to adjust the spring tension by loosening the set screw #24 and rotating the lever #29.
https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/71844/referrer/navigation/pgId/463767


----------



## Bermuda Butcher (Jul 10, 2019)

TonyC said:


> Bermuda Butcher said:
> 
> 
> > crussell said:
> ...


Thank you for that. Upon further inspection it's not the tension or spring adjustment. The edges of the two metal pieces that lock together (bail handle and travel lever) when the travel lever is engaged, are/were rounded off. Once I made several adjustment and nothing would keep the handle from popping back (tightening it made it worse). I looked that those locking pieces. I took a dremel tool and cutting disc and put a hard edge back on them. Took a bit on each one but got them nice and straight locking in. Let go of the bail handle and pops right back. Cant even pull it back when the bail is engaged.


----------

